# Your Prognosis!



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

So you're the in-country experts 

We're due to land on 01-April (is this ominous) Will we find rental prices still sliding (we hope) - but what about the car lease market. Urban rumour in Joburg is that people are just parking their cars at the airport and leaving Dubai (?)

What do you reckon it will look like in 10 weeks?

Any and all comments appreciated

Jock


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Where's mystic meg when you need her eh?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Jockvdv said:


> What do you reckon it will look like in 10 weeks?
> 
> Any and all comments appreciated
> 
> Jock


Will probably look worse, I have yet to see any indicators of a turn around and the government seem to be oblivious to it. they just publish reports to say everything in rosy. think they work with the philosophy that "if we ignore something it will go away" or " Ostrich head in the sand attitude"

If anybody disagrees, please show us some sign of a turnaround

mayotom


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mystic Elphaba here! 

Rental costs are _expected_ to fall, but why how much is anyone's guess.

Yes cars have been dumped at the airport, but you can't just help yourself! I expect it will be possile to pick up nearly new cars at good prices before too long, as people will be forced to sell to pay off big loans.


-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Things will be dropping for you, so do not be sold on a hurry up and take this place or vehicle. You can pick and choose.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

elpha, do you have any news articles on the dropping of cars at the airport? I would be intrested in reading about it because I havnet heard this. thanks


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

by the time you arrive, there will be cars parked on the runway as well.. 

on a serious note, the rents will be down by another 10%.. ensure that you do not have an immidiate requirement for the loan... car or house rent payment..as banlks ain't ready to lend to new expats..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> elpha, do you have any news articles on the dropping of cars at the airport? I would be intrested in reading about it because I havnet heard this. thanks


This is a start for you...Im no Elphaba...but still- hope this helps 

Park and fly takes on a new meaning - The National Newspaper


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i would not be surprised if instead of reselling the abandoned cars to new owners, the leasing companies open a dumpster for them and just leave them there, instead of selling them to new owners at cheaper prices, and consequently reducing the demand for new cars and loans for new cars... they have very controlling ways here


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

all these idiots leaving a debt for the uae gov to clean up makes it harder on people like my family to get loans. hsbc is driving us crazy with all these demands and its pissing me off.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> all these idiots leaving a debt for the uae gov to clean up makes it harder on people like my family to get loans. hsbc is driving us crazy with all these demands and its pissing me off.


You think your choice of a big honking V8 might have something to do with these runarounds? Try submitting a loan app for a cheap Jap runabout and watch it get approved in seconds.

Here's a photo gallery of some of the cars abandoned at DXB airport. 

Something I just read on another forum:
"I have a friend who is a fund manager here. He was on a very good salary, bought a big villa in Arabian Ranches, Porsche 911, Audi W12, Big 4x4, 2 bikes... He is unlikely to get a salary this month. 

He is not sure what will happen to him and his family. "

Hahahaha.. what a douche!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

the size of the engine has nothing to do with the run arounds. sorry dude.
It has everything to do with the state of the world and these asshats who think its cool to buy all this **** on credit and then just run away from it.


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone - what I hoped to hear 

Arrive late, don't be rushed...... should be cheaper to live in Dubai than what we planned for in September 08.

Cheers
Jock


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Just to second Elphaba's comment - rents are "expected" to fall, but I don't think anyone can guarantee a 10% drop. This article from Arabian Business gives some estimated prices for some of the popular areas, although is missing a few as well:

Long-term tenants still facing rent hike - Real Estate - ArabianBusiness.com

My view is that the price of accomodation does seem to be falling, or at least holding steady, compared to the massive increases of 12 months ago. You should certainly find that landlords are more open to negotiation than they would have been in September. 

Hope this helps!


----------

